# Hawaii ,Makaha ,Oahu



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Previous |  Next |  Print |  Reply   
Date:  Dec. 03 2003 1:53 AM
Author:  billsails   ([email protected]) 
My son & I are vacationing in MAKAHA HAWAII in January 2004 & would like to day sail with someone owning a sailboat . We are interested in a barter /charter/ or invitation to crew situation & will reciprocate on our Prindle 18-2 ,Flying Scot or Bristol 27 if you ever get to Brooklyn NY. We have experience with beach cats ,windsurfers (board sailing) & a variety of monohulls so if you are out there , please get back to us . Thanks, Bill [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bill,

Have you found anyone? When will you be on Oahu?

Al
[email protected]


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

And Bill, I may be able to hook you up with someone in Kaneohe Bay (on the windward side of Oahu) if you''re only looking for a day sail. Let me know if that would be of interest and I''ll make an inquiry for you.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jack : I forgot that I had a posting in the Charter Message Board . Big Al reminded me. He contacted me & will try to set us up with a day sail on the west coast of the island .(leeward ) He told me that you responded to my posting & that you may be able to set us up with a windward day sail. We will be in Hawaii for 2 weeks Jan.7-21 & would be ever greatful for the opportunity to daysail ! I will not have a computer when in Hawaii , so I will need a phone # to call you .I do not know the phone # of the place we are staying at ? I guess we will need a few days to catch up due to jet lag , adjust to the warm temps , get in a few days on the beach & in the water & to familiarize ourselves to our new environment before I call . We are renting a car so we will have wheels to get around , Once again I thank you for your response & hope we can sail with you or one of your sailing buddies ! What a great way to see the Island ! You can e-mail me direct at [email protected] Thanks , Bill


----------

